# POW! BONK! WHAM!



## AmberCantrell (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm aware of the distracting content in the upper left side, but I'm ridic proud of how this came out. It's the first time I've ever attempted making something look like a comic strip.

If anyone has any ideas on how I could make it look a little more authentic, let me know. =0)

Amber


----------



## Robin Usagani (Nov 20, 2010)

You need action shots though to make it look like batman and robin comic strip


----------



## AmberCantrell (Nov 20, 2010)

I suppose I do, I just honestly couldn't think of anything "comic-y" to write in the second box I originally put down at the bottom. So, action words it was.

Maybe I'll set up a photo of me punching something later to make it look a little more... correct. =0)


----------



## oldmacman (Nov 20, 2010)

AmberCantrell said:


> If anyone has any ideas on how I could make it look a little more authentic, let me know. =0)
> 
> Amber



Comics generally have a limited palette with a solid colour (usually black) for shadows. Try posterizing the image to 4 colours first then apply your half tone. This would be a great effect on a dynamic scene. Hmm... maybe I'll get my students to do this. Thanks for the light bulb!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Nov 20, 2010)

Tell your friend to put her palm on your cheek for the ***** Slap effect LOL.  Smack Wham!


----------

